# Strap suggestions for the brown bronze BS100?



## sierra 18

As I anticipate the arrival of my bronze BS100, I'm thinking about some additional straps. While Nato's are always a good choice, I'm also thinking of a distressed brown leather, to accent the case as it weathers and patinas.

I've been looking, but am always learning and if any of you have strap suggestions and manufacturers, I'll be happy to see your thoughts.

Best,

Chris


----------



## Dimitris

Wotancraft amazon









Here on Ennebi Fondale (bronzo bezel)


----------



## arutlosjr11

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sbph

That Wotancraft looks great! Gunny/Peter also offers something similar. You might also want to check out Kain Heritage. I just picked up 2 of his calf straps, a dark brown w/ beige stitching and a black w/ charcoal stitching, that I think will go well with the black/bronze BS100. Plus, he offers a 23% discount on calfs to PMWF members.


----------



## sierra 18

Thanks for the info re: Gunny.

What do you guys think of a baseball strap with this model? I was thinking it would work well with the aged patina, the worn old-glove feel of the strap with a nice patina on bronze.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

My first Eneble Fondale was special and what made it special was the custome made strap my friend Shane Delaurian made for it:










Imagine it being downsized to fit the Aquadive bronze with the same shade of leather.

Or this Strap which Steve turned me on to and was nick named by the original maker " Gorilla"


----------



## Zenrag

sierra 18 said:


> Thanks for the info re: Gunny.
> 
> What do you guys think of a baseball strap with this model? I was thinking it would work well with the aged patina, the worn old-glove feel of the strap with a nice patina on bronze.


Aged baseball leather with aged bronze... That would be soooo nice.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Somebody has to do that now 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ncmoto

Chris I went w/ a 2 piece Zulu type


----------



## sierra 18

Actually, that works very well; that green khaki sort of color really hits the bronze color, and surely will do so even more as the patina develops.



ncmoto said:


> Chris I went w/ a 2 piece Zulu type


----------



## sierra 18

And may I add, we need more pix of this model! Once mine arrives, I am hoping to add some good ones.

C


----------



## jaybob

I've just received these two,


----------



## sierra 18

Very nice!



jaybob said:


> I've just received these two,
> View attachment 749663
> View attachment 749665


----------



## avatar1

Hm...the lugs of the BS look so short... I was wondering if they really can hold a thicker leahter strap...?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

avatar1 said:


> Hm...the lugs of the BS look so short... I was wondering if they really can hold a thicker leahter strap...?


Yep, they can. Plenty of photos on this forum and the Aquadive Facebook page showing them on thick leather straps. :-!


----------



## avatar1

PloProf Pimp said:


> Yep, they can. Plenty of photos on this forum and the Aquadive Facebook page showing them on thick leather straps. :-!


Ok, good to know. Thanks.


----------



## jaybob

Just put together this Strap for my Bronze BS100 today. I shaved off 2mm from the width of a Benarus 24mm Leather strap i had and fitted a Bronze buckle from Roland at Olivier Watches. This one should look awesome once the patina sets in.


----------



## sierra 18

Very nice!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Super combo @Jaybob


----------

